# various jumping spiders



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Exopet is the man if your after jumpers.if any of these look interesting and your after one pm exopet.

any way..last few weeks hes been sending me lots of different species..i did buy alot of them but things changed at home so i sent them to him to breed em as i didnt have the time to breed or care for them..

any way..heres some pics.i aint got the names.paul will know(exopet)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

This was a cute one..cant remember the name but the thing was tiny..exopet will know the name : victory:​


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Big fangs*

I only got 1 image of this one..i remember paul giving me 2 for free.this was 1 of them..not sure why i only got 1 image of it at the time which has annoyed me..just lucky the image i got was worth keeping..see the Fangs on it :gasp:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Amazing pics as usual. Love the one of the spider eating the wasp. Looks like she won't need to eat for weeks after that


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

And here is the one i have an egg sack of waiting to hatch..Big species..i sent the pair to paul so will have lots of these to sale soon.

not as big as the other one where breeding but this is still big and very very pretty

they get to 2cm



















Canon mpe-65 at 5X.What a bad ass lens :no1:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

macro junkie said:


>


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

atum said:


> Amazing pics as usual. Love the one of the spider eating the wasp. Looks like she won't need to eat for weeks after that


Thanks  Its a Hoverfly.not a wasp  Thanks for looking


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

atum said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 Thats what u get after 2 years of practice. :2thumb: .Thats focus stacked from 5 images at f/5.6 to get max detail.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> Thanks  Its a Hoverfly.not a wasp  Thanks for looking


Ah well Im not great on bugs. If it has wings and black and yellow markings it a wasp. If it looks a bit cuddly its a bee. And if its :censor: huge its a hornet... :whistling2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

atum said:


> Ah well Im not great on bugs. If it has wings and black and yellow markings it a wasp. If it looks a bit cuddly its a bee. And if its :censor: huge its a hornet... :whistling2:


yer theres a few hoverflys that look like wasps.U got to be a bug Geek like me to tell them apart.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> Thanks  Its a Hoverfly.not a wasp  Thanks for looking


Man how long does that take for them to hold still so you can make those picture :whistling2:... simply stunning :notworthy:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> Man how long does that take for them to hold still so you can make those picture :whistling2:... simply stunning :notworthy:


some times it works,sometimes it dont,best to shoot them on cold mornings.Thanks for looking and commenting


----------

